# kataka-taka, amazing



## AskLang

*Kataka-taka na iisa ang pinanggalingan nila pero hindi sila matatamis lahat! (of fruits)*

Do you guys think _amazing _would be used in a context like this?

It's amazing how they could come from the same tree yet taste different!

Thanks in advance..


----------



## niernier

Does this word kataka-taka require a hypen?

If you are amazed, then you can say that it is amazing. But if you are to ask me what katakataka means, I would use the word "*strange*" because its indeed strange that those fruits come from the same tree yet not all tastes sweet.

This word katakataka in English actually means, puzzling, or bewildering.


----------



## AskLang

niernier said:


> Does this word kataka-taka require a hypen?
> 
> If you are amazed, then you can say that it is amazing. But if you are to ask me what katakataka means, I would use the word "*strange*" because its indeed strange that those fruits come from the same tree yet not all tastes sweet.
> 
> This word katakataka in English actually means, puzzling, or bewildering.


 

Thanks niernier. That was the word I was looking for.


----------



## Cracker Jack

AskLang said:


> *Kataka-taka na iisa ang pinanggalingan nila pero hindi sila matatamis lahat! (of fruits)*
> 
> Do you guys think _amazing _would be used in a context like this?
> 
> It's amazing how they could come from the same tree yet taste differently!
> 
> Thanks in advance..



In this context, kataka-taka could be translated as odd, queer, weird, curious, uncanny, unusual, etc...


----------

